# Need a little advice before I purchase...



## houseofgrafx (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey all,

My name is Talia (yes I'm a female lol).:seeya: I'm quite new to the forums but I've always been a huge GTO fan. I'm thinking about picking up a 2004 6MT blue/blue interior with just over 29k on the odo for $14,500. Very clean car, interior is mint, exterior has a few blemishes (door handles chipping paint, small scratch on lower lip of bumper). Overall the car is in great shape. I'm just waiting on a carfax to make my final decision.
I was hoping to find an 05-06 with the same color combo for a decent price but I haven't had any luck.
I'd really like some opinions. We all want the most for our money so lets hear the good/bad.

Thanks in advance,
Talia


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I almost bought an 04 prior to buying my 05. I paid more for the 05 than the 04 would have cost but I'm sure I would have regretted not having the things that make the 05-06 better than the 04. Depends on your reason for buying the car. I don't plan to mod mine much, if at all, so the extra HP, better brakes are a plus for me.


----------



## houseofgrafx (Jul 11, 2009)

HP11 said:


> I almost bought an 04 prior to buying my 05. I paid more for the 05 than the 04 would have cost but I'm sure I would have regretted not having the things that make the 05-06 better than the 04. Depends on your reason for buying the car. I don't plan to mod mine much, if at all, so the extra HP, better brakes are a plus for me.


Thanks for your reply.
I don't plan on doing too much with it either. I do want the newer GTO but I'm having a hard time finding one with the color combos I want (blue/blue interior or red/red interior)priced half way decent. Decisions decisions. :confused


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

:seeya: you have to get a 05-06 much better car!! more hp better brakes better car!! Blue/Blue well i could sell? you mine!! Good Luck!!Take your time for a great car!! its well worth the wait!! you still have plenty of summer left!!arty:arty:


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

houseofgrafx said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My name is Talia (yes I'm a female lol).:seeya: I'm quite new to the forums but I've always been a huge GTO fan. I'm thinking about picking up a 2004 6MT blue/blue interior with just over 29k on the odo for $14,500. Very clean car, interior is mint, exterior has a few blemishes (door handles chipping paint, small scratch on lower lip of bumper). Overall the car is in great shape. I'm just waiting on a carfax to make my final decision.
> I was hoping to find an 05-06 with the same color combo for a decent price but I haven't had any luck.
> I'd really like some opinions. We all want the most for our money so lets hear the good/bad.







The 04 GTO is a very fine car but I think you will be better off with a 05/06 model year. The 05/06 have a 6.0 liter 400 HP engine compared the the 5.7 liter 350 HP 04. The 05/06s also come from the factory with dual exhaust while the 04 has a single pipe on the rear. The 05/06s also come with hood scoops which was not available on the 04.

Like I said earlier, the 04 GTO is a great car but I think the 05/06s are just a tad better. You will be happy with either version


----------



## houseofgrafx (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm mainly concerned with pricing. Is that a decent price? It seems to be as I've searched and seen these cars still selling near 18-19K. Of course I'd love the extra 50hp and the dual exhaust, ram air hood but those things aren't a huge concern of mine. I will eventually find a hood and have it painted (for free since my friend owns a body shop). Minor detail like that I don't mind having to do. I just don't want to pass up a good deal and regret not getting it as I spend years hunting for the perfect price on an 05-06.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

LOWET said:


> The 04 GTO is a very fine car but I think you will be better off with a 05/06 model year. The 05/06 have a 6.0 liter 400 HP engine compared the the 5.7 liter 350 HP 04. The 05/06s also come from the factory with dual exhaust while the 04 has a single pipe on the rear. The 05/06s also come with hood scoops which was not available on the 04.
> 
> Like I said earlier, the 04 GTO is a great car but I think the 05/06s are just a tad better. You will be happy with either version


The 04 also has dual exhaust, they both exit out the same side. Just thought I'd correct you on that one for ya.

I don't know why so many people bash on the 04. I love mine!


----------



## houseofgrafx (Jul 11, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> The 04 also has dual exhaust, they both exit out the same side. Just thought I'd correct you on that one for ya.
> 
> I don't know why so many people bash on the 04. I love mine!


Have you had any problems with it? Anything that you don't like about it? Would I be able to put a Borla catback (from an 05/06) on the 04? Does it mount right up?


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Nope, no problems with it yet. There really isn't anything I don't like about the car to be honest. 

From what I've read, you can use the 05/06 exhaust as long as you use 05/06 mid pipes also. And you'll need to modify the rear bumper so that you can run the split exhaust properly. On the 05/06, the exhaust is split and exits on both sides of the rear bumper.


----------



## testrage (May 10, 2009)

houseofgrafx said:


> I'm mainly concerned with pricing. Is that a decent price? It seems to be as I've searched and seen these cars still selling near 18-19K. Of course I'd love the extra 50hp and the dual exhaust, ram air hood but those things aren't a huge concern of mine. I will eventually find a hood and have it painted (for free since my friend owns a body shop). Minor detail like that I don't mind having to do. I just don't want to pass up a good deal and regret not getting it as I spend years hunting for the perfect price on an 05-06.


Maybe it's cause it's NY, but I feel that the pricing is a little high. Then again it is one of the so called "rare" colors. 

I'd be on the lookout though if I were you. I got my 06 with approx 19k miles on it for about a grand more than what you're paying for the 04. I got it a few weeks back as well so I don't think the market has picked back up for these. LOL

GL with finding your car!

Test


----------



## houseofgrafx (Jul 11, 2009)

testrage said:


> Maybe it's cause it's NY, but I feel that the pricing is a little high. Then again it is one of the so called "rare" colors.
> 
> I'd be on the lookout though if I were you. I got my 06 with approx 19k miles on it for about a grand more than what you're paying for the 04. I got it a few weeks back as well so I don't think the market has picked back up for these. LOL
> 
> ...


I'm in NY. The car is in PA. That's another issue. Finding a blue with blue locally is like trying to find a needle in a hay stack. Even if I do find a blue/blue 05-06 I'm most likely going to have it shipped here which will cost a good $1000 in itself. It's hard to find a GTO locally. Where did you find your 06?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

houseofgrafx said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My name is Talia (yes I'm a female lol).:seeya: I'm quite new to the forums but I've always been a huge GTO fan. I'm thinking about picking up a 2004 6MT blue/blue interior with just over 29k on the odo for $14,500. Very clean car, interior is mint, exterior has a few blemishes (door handles chipping paint, small scratch on lower lip of bumper). Overall the car is in great shape. I'm just waiting on a carfax to make my final decision.
> I was hoping to find an 05-06 with the same color combo for a decent price but I haven't had any luck.
> ...



Sounds like you foudn a good one. I wanted a blue on blue with low miles but couldn't find one. Door handle chipping is common. It was a warrenty item. Paint is soft so don't be shocked if you see some chips here and there.

Don't worry about the 05/06, the only difference is 50 hp that you can't even feel, hood, bigger brakes but the 04s really aren't bad, and optional 18s that have crappy factory tires.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

FastFrank said:


> The 04 also has dual exhaust, they both exit out the same side. Just thought I'd correct you on that one for ya.
> 
> I don't know why so many people bash on the 04. I love mine!


same here.....


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

It's a little surprising to me that they are so rare over there. I know of two 06's locally, and several 05 and o6 GTO's in the Seattle area.


----------



## houseofgrafx (Jul 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Sounds like you foudn a good one. I wanted a blue on blue with low miles but couldn't find one. Door handle chipping is common. It was a warrenty item. Paint is soft so don't be shocked if you see some chips here and there.
> 
> Don't worry about the 05/06, the only difference is 50 hp that you can't even feel, hood, bigger brakes but the 04s really aren't bad, and optional 18s that have crappy factory tires.


Thanks. I know once I get it I'll be glad I did but I'm still on the fence at this point. The car is clean and is worth $14,500 but I'd kick myself in the @ss if in a few months I find the perfect 05/06 for a little more. The 50hp doesn't really matter. I mean it would be nice, but it's not a huge deal for me. The only thing I'll eventually get is the ram air hood and dual exhaust.


----------



## houseofgrafx (Jul 11, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> It's a little surprising to me that they are so rare over there. I know of two 06's locally, and several 05 and o6 GTO's in the Seattle area.


Tell me about it. I'm about an hour and a half north of Manhattan and there is nothing here. I've searched within 200 miles of my zip. There are a few (none locally) but nothing I'm interested in. In NJ there's a red 06 but they are asking $24k. I'm def. not looking to spend that. I'd hate to take out another car loan. To me, for the minor changes between 04/05-06, I think the 04 will work for me!


----------



## testrage (May 10, 2009)

houseofgrafx said:


> I'm in NY. The car is in PA. That's another issue. Finding a blue with blue locally is like trying to find a needle in a hay stack. Even if I do find a blue/blue 05-06 I'm most likely going to have it shipped here which will cost a good $1000 in itself. It's hard to find a GTO locally. Where did you find your 06?


Mine was in WI. Garage kept and lightly modified only with shorty headers and a CAI. 

Mine's a CGM though not a blue on blue or red on red. To be honest, I'm glad I got the CGM. It's very...quiet (from a color standpoint). I like that it doesn't stand out until I want it to.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

houseofgrafx said:


> Tell me about it. I'm about an hour and a half north of Manhattan and there is nothing here. I've searched within 200 miles of my zip. There are a few (none locally) but nothing I'm interested in. In NJ there's a red 06 but they are asking $24k. I'm def. not looking to spend that. I'd hate to take out another car loan. To me, for the minor changes between 04/05-06, I think the 04 will work for me!


Star Pontiac in Easton, PA sells alot of GTOs. It is where my G/f bought hers. They have great low mile ones. If you need me to look at one local to zip 19464 let me know.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> The 04 also has dual exhaust, they both exit out the same side. Just thought I'd correct you on that one for ya.
> 
> I don't know why so many people bash on the 04. I love mine!


I meant a SINGLE SIDED exhaust on the 04. I am not bashing the 04. It is a great car


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

LOWET said:


> I meant a SINGLE SIDED exhaust on the 04. I am not bashing the 04. It is a great car


Sorry, no disrespect intended. I just wanted to make sure that people new to these cars were aware of the facts. We have no way to know what you meant, after all, you said it has a single pipe. If I didn't know better, I would now think that 04's had single exhaust based on your statement.

Maybe I came off a little strong on the 04 bashing comment. I was directing that more at the general tone of the forum than any particular member or comment. Around here it seems like the 04 is considered the red-headed step child of the GTO family, lol.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

houseofgrafx said:


> Thanks. I know once I get it I'll be glad I did but I'm still on the fence at this point. The car is clean and is worth $14,500 but I'd kick myself in the @ss if in a few months I find the perfect 05/06 for a little more. The 50hp doesn't really matter. I mean it would be nice, but it's not a huge deal for me. The only thing I'll eventually get is the ram air hood and dual exhaust.



$16,000 is about average for a 04 GTO depending on condition. 
NADA and KELLY will tell you that only around 5% of the 04 GTO's for sale can actually fall in to the excellent catagory. 

So take your time and shop around. 

Try here. Just fill in the info for the car you want. They have several GTOs, New York, Connecticut

Bargain News - Connecticut Used Cars for Sale and CT Classified Ads


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

FastFrank said:


> Sorry, no disrespect intended. I just wanted to make sure that people new to these cars were aware of the facts. We have no way to know what you meant, after all, you said it has a single pipe. If I didn't know better, I would now think that 04's had single exhaust based on your statement.
> 
> Maybe I came off a little strong on the 04 bashing comment. I was directing that more at the general tone of the forum than any particular member or comment. Around here it seems like the 04 is considered the red-headed step child of the GTO family, lol.



Some people do bash the 04 but I don't understand why. LS1 powered GTOs are a great ride. That 5.7 liter motor has proven itself as a top contender on the street and @ the track.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

LOWET said:


> Some people do bash the 04 but I don't understand why. LS1 powered GTOs are a great ride. That 5.7 liter motor has proven itself as a top contender on the street and @ the track.


:agreeCan I get an AMEN!?:cheers


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Pricing*

The old saying, you get what you pay for is certainly true in an automobile. You pay a low price and usually that's what you get. Paying a premium price for a car that's been taken really good care of, will come back to you in the long run. Low mileage and well kepted is even better. Know the history of what you are buying, anyone can sell a car, but making an investment, that is where it gets tough:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

FastFrank said:


> I don't know why so many people bash on the 04. I love mine!


Just let me clarify, my comments weren't a bash either. I nearly bought the 04 and most likely would have if the pristine 05 didn't basically 'fall into my lap' as they say, the very same day I looked at the 04. The 05-06 is a better car than the 04. Much better? I don't know, but better. There were improvements. Another factor: the 04 I looked at was purple. I just couldn't get past that.


----------



## antirice (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is an 05 Midnight Blue Metallic 17,900 with 34,953 in Smithtown NY.

2005 Pontiac GTO Base Coupe for Sale in Smithtown, New York Auto Classifieds - Motor Trend Magazine


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

antirice said:


> Here is an 05 Midnight Blue Metallic 17,900 with 34,953 in Smithtown NY.
> 
> 2005 Pontiac GTO Base Coupe for Sale in Smithtown, New York Auto Classifieds - Motor Trend Magazine


Thats way high. Last friday we sold my g/f 05 with 18k miles and 1 year left on warrenty for $18,000. It was 1 of 15 QSM on red A4 with 18s.


----------



## antirice (Jun 29, 2009)

Gotta negotiate that price. I'm sure she would.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I paid less than either of those and mine had 24K and an extended warranty to April 2013 or 100K.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

there are pros and cons to both LS1 GTOs and LS2s. if you're not modding much and not a big racer the LS1 will do you fine. it's not like most of the guys bangin' the "extra HP and brakes" really use them to potential anyways. a MAJOR advantage of the '04 is it's a lower profile car that doesn't attract the attention of the police as much as the bling plumage on the '05-'06s. seeing as any of them move very quickly and the ride is such that you don't feel it it's very easy to speed. the one you're looking at is a low mileage one and if it isn't modded it probably hasn't been beat on like some of these cars are. i'd try to get that down below $14,000 but good luck with your decision and purchase.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

svede1212 said:


> there are pros and cons to both LS1 GTOs and LS2s. if you're not modding much and not a big racer the LS1 will do you fine. it's not like most of the guys bangin' the "extra HP and brakes" really use them to potential anyways. a MAJOR advantage of the '04 is it's a lower profile car that doesn't attract the attention of the police as much as the bling plumage on the '05-'06s. seeing as any of them move very quickly and the ride is such that you don't feel it it's very easy to speed. the one you're looking at is a low mileage one and if it isn't modded it probably hasn't been beat on like some of these cars are. i'd try to get that down below $14,000 but good luck with your decision and purchase.



There are some good deals out there , but people should be willing to take their time and don't be fearful of driving a few extra miles to look at one.


----------



## houseofgrafx (Jul 11, 2009)

LOWET said:


> There are some good deals out there , but people should be willing to take their time and don't be fearful of driving a few extra miles to look at one.


Well.....there's an update to the story! I gave up on the 04 Blue/blue interior. I don't feel it's worth the price and they guy doesn't want to budge. I did come across an 05 Midnight blue SAP GTO with 42k for $16,500. I feel that's much more for the money and I think I'm going to go that route.


----------



## Red05_GTO (Jul 23, 2009)

i would get an 05/06 i just bought an 05 but i look at the 04 the 05/06s are far better looking its worth waiting a little bit longer if you really want the (red/red or blue/blue) it took me almost 4 months to find the right car but im much happyer with it


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

houseofgrafx said:


> Well.....there's an update to the story! I gave up on the 04 Blue/blue interior. I don't feel it's worth the price and they guy doesn't want to budge. I did come across an 05 Midnight blue SAP GTO with 42k for $16,500. I feel that's much more for the money and I think I'm going to go that route.


MBM is a great color. I never see that color on the road. I don't like the SAP though. I hate the rear bumper with a passion.


----------



## milkman1026 (Jul 29, 2009)

houseofgrafx said:


> Well.....there's an update to the story! I gave up on the 04 Blue/blue interior. I don't feel it's worth the price and they guy doesn't want to budge. I did come across an 05 Midnight blue SAP GTO with 42k for $16,500. I feel that's much more for the money and I think I'm going to go that route.


I'm all for that one. I bought my 06 Phantom Black GTO with 52k for $14,500. Sounds like you found yourself a car my friend!


----------



## 2004americanmuscle (Jul 24, 2009)

I have an 04 as well, and went through the same thing as you. I decided on the 04 because i love GTO's, and couldnt find the 05/06 version i wanted at a reasonable price. Though, the extra horses is nice along with the upgraded brakes, but other then that there are few difference. I personally love my 04 GTO. A few mods here and there and youll have the same HP as the 05/06, cuz thats 400hp to the crank as is the 350hp with the 04. They all are VERY VERY fine cars, and a blast to own one. Best car ive ever owned, even more so then my 2002 camaro SS.  whichever one you go with, you will love it either way!!! Good luck and happy searching!!


----------



## danekejt (Jul 20, 2009)

*Hello*

I just bought my gto about 3 weeks ago from star. Bought an 06 black\black and i love it. I had a 99 mustang that i was warmed over and have been missing it ever since i sold it. Not anymore. GTO could blow that car away. 

Good Luck with you new ride.

John
06 gto


----------



## lsgun (Jul 24, 2009)

Just wait it out till you find the right one, I go with the 05-06 better car, nicer breaks, ls2 400hp, just keep looking, I looked over a year for mine, and it was worth it


----------

